# The Great Disk Drive in the Sky: How Web giants store bigâ€”and we mean bigâ€”data



## Blake Bowden (Jan 29, 2012)

Pretty cool article!

The Great Disk Drive in the Sky: How Web giants store big&mdash;and we mean big&mdash;data


----------

